# 0xc01a001d error after Vista SP1 Update



## tongrd (Sep 14, 2009)

I recently tried to update to Vista SP1, but its been giving me this error that flickers on a black screen after restarting. 

!! 0xc01a001d !! 37199/89742 (\Registry\Machine\COMPONENTS\DerivedData...)

I restart the computer after a while (manually) and it seems to restart as usual, before it comes to a screen with the options Windows Repair or Run Windows Normally. I tried to use WIndows Repair, and it came up with:

Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically. Problem details show:
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: StartupRepairV2
Problem Signature 01: AutoFailover
Problem Signature 02: 6.0.6000.16386.6.0.6001.18000
Problem Signature 03: 0
Problem Signature 04: 65537
Problem Signature 05: unknown
Problem Signature 06: BadPatch
Problem Signature 07: 0
Problem Signature 08: 3
Problem Signature 09: WrpRepair
Problem Signature 10: 10
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

After this it restarts again, and the process happens all over again where the numbers before /89742 increase quickly as the text on the right changes, before it gets stuck again. THis time it's 28430, though the text is still the same. What should I do? I've googled some results but it doesnt seem like anyone has been able to fix it without reinstalling Vista altogether!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The error code that you mentioned - *0xc01a001d* is an NTSTATUS code with a literal interpretation = STATUS_LOG_FULL and means that the log's size allocation is too small for the output generated or that there is insufficient HDD space available for Windows to write output logs to.

The fact that the registry key HKLM\Components\DerivedData is referenced along with parm 06 = "bad patch" tells me that your OS was somehow modified and Windows Vista security measures have taken over. I'm surprised that 0x80070002 didn't show up here. 

If you cannot run system restore successfully nor system repair, your only option is to re-install Vista.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## tongrd (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I sorta realised that after thinking about it, because somehow my old system restore points were automatically deleted, i have no back ups, and am only running Vista as a single OS. Just wondering if the dell factory image restore will wipe everything, I have 2 hard drives each 500Gb and only one contains the OS, so if i chose restore, will both get wiped? It'd save me alot of backuping in robocopy if it didnt!

Just a thought, don't know if this will work, but if I tried to install a different OS, like a macosx86 or a linux based os like ubuntu, would I be able to back up all my files in that OS before reinstalling Vista as a dual-boot system?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The Dell/ Vista recovery DVDs will restore the system back to the way it was when you first turned it on. As you mentioned - it is an image. 

You can try Linux - many have had good results with rescuing files. I have booted with it, but was not able to get it to see the Vista or Windows 7 partitions --- it seemed like they were "locked".


----------



## PropagandaPanda (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello.

*tongrd* was being helped at the Malware Removal forum at BC.
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic250501.html

We had an ERUNT registry backup available, do you think that this would be useful? From previous experience, using an ERUNT backup from before an update may restore the Windows's bootability, but it will still be unstable.

Might I suggest that we first try to recover data files, then try to avoid a reinstall?

With Regards,
The Panda


----------



## tongrd (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm not sure how to use the ERUNT registry backup, but I'm currently in the process of recovering files through robocopy in CMD, if that doesn't work I might give linux a go but it's going fine right now. If anyone knows about booting with the ERUNT backup please give me some tips, thanks!


----------



## PropagandaPanda (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello *tongrd*.

I'm very sorry for the delay.

Do you have your Windows Vista CD that we could use the recovery console from?

With Regards,
The Panda


----------



## tongrd (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes I've got the Vista disc, though because I have a Recovery partition in my hard disk I think I had the option to use that already. Is that the console with the options like Startup Recovery etc.? I've already tried that and it doesn't work. As i mentioned before, all my backups seem to have dissapeared. I'm currently thinking that reinstalling Vista may be the only way, though maybe you guys have some other ideas?

If it ends up I do have to reinstall Vista, i'm wondering if it will wipe all my hard drives, I have 2 500GB hard drives, not a single partitioned one, and I only need to install the OS on one drive usually C Drive, so will my D Drive not be affected with this reinstall?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

A Vista re-install using the recovery DVD or partition will leave your system as it was the day you took it out of the box and turned it on. So, the HDDs will return to that state as well.

`


----------



## Ahmed Magdy (Dec 12, 2009)

jcgriff2,
sorry but how to do the system restore?I lost the cd of vista.it is for Dell inspiron 6400 windows vista Basic.Can you help me urgently please?I need the laptop badly.all my work is on it


----------



## WannabeTech (May 2, 2008)

This is how I solved this issue: I used a vista installation disc, repair, this might fail, load disc again, it might prompt to to restore, do that. After that Operating system might end up with missing "HAL" I then used SPOTMAU POWER SUITE to fix the Hal missing file and it worked. I am now able to load back to O/S without any issues :tongue:




tongrd said:


> I recently tried to update to Vista SP1, but its been giving me this error that flickers on a black screen after restarting.
> 
> !! 0xc01a001d !! 37199/89742 (\Registry\Machine\COMPONENTS\DerivedData...)
> 
> ...


----------

